# Schwimmteichbau bei Gifhorn Projektvorstellung



## Duese73 (30. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


nach recht ausgiebiger Lektüre in diesem Forum stelle ich hier nun auch unser Schwimmteichprojekt vor:


Kurz was zu uns und den Umständen...


Wir leben zu dritt inkl. meiner Oma in einem typischen Nachkriegshäuschen mit recht großem Garten dazu.

Bis zum letzten Winter hatten wir einen Fischteich ca. 8m x 7m in der Mitte des Grundstücks (mein Opa hatte vor 20 Jahren einfach angefangen zu buddeln), besetzt mit ein paar der üblichen Fischarten.


Leider ist in diesem Winter der Teich gekippt, alle Fische tot.

Der Rest des Gartens befindet sich auch nicht in einem gutem Zustand, so haben wir uns für einen komplette Neugestaltung entschieden.


Geplant ist ein Schwimmteich mit ca.70qm Fläche: 6m x 11m; 1,7m tief und angrenzendem Filtergraben mit ca. 30qm Fläche; 0,70m-0,80m tief.


Unser Projekt ist eine Mischung aus dem N...Gartenprinzip und dem, was ich aus dem Forum hier schon so ´rauslesen konnte.

Der Teich soll mit Vlies und LPDM ausgelegt werden, die Ufer mit der grünen Böschungsmatte, Teichabschluss mit Randprofil.

Den Technikraum in Beton gemauert (Bodenplatte, Armierung, Schalsteine etc.) habe ich 1,5m tief x 1,5m breit x 2m lang geplant.

Zu der Thematik habe ich auch die meisten Fragen gerade wegen der Position des Technikraumes bei meiner Planung

Im Boden sind 2 Bodenabläufe auf 110er KG und direkt am Technikraum ein Einbau-Skimmer vorgesehen.


(Nach soviel Leserei habe ich mich nun doch für ein Loch in der Folie entschieden)


Die Entscheidung welchen Filter ich benutzen möchte, halte ich noch offen. EBF, Trommel etc., den Technikraum habe ich auf Erweiterbarkeit geplant.


Es werden definitiv 1-5 Fische in den Teich kommen...(einfach ignorieren, sonst wird Oma sauer)


Ich möchte das Ganze vorerst nur per Schwerkraft gefördert und mittels des Filtergrabens sauber und halbwegs algenfrei erhalten.


Ein paar Fragen liegen mir natürlich auch auf dem Herzen...


Die Position des Technikraumes und den dazu angrenzenden Teichseiten:


Da habe ich noch den größeren Klemmer mit...die LPDM Folie an die rechten Winkel der Betonwände anzupassen und zu befestigen.


Mit PVC habe ich genug Erfahrung aber LPDM nicht.




Die Position der Kammer habe ich extra so gewählt, da ja dann die Ein- und Abläufe¸ über kurze Wege direkt zugeführt werden können.


Eigentlich ein Z..ST Pumpenkasten aus Beton sozusagen.


Im Technikraum dann den Skimmer, Pumpenkasten und evtl. einen Vorfilter.


Macht das Sinn, oder hab ich hier einen Denkfehler?


Und zu guter Letzt noch wegen des Baggerns...wäre es nicht besser, erst den Betonkeller zu bauen und danach den angrenzenden Teich auszubaggern? Erscheint mir einfacher vom Arbeitsablauf, was meint Ihr?

So genug der Fragen, erstmal


Anbei füge ich ein paar Bilder der Planung und des aktuellen Gartengrundstücks.


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt uns noch hilfreiche Anregungen zu unserem Projekt bringen



Danke


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

für einen Schwimmteich kein schlechtes Konzept. Ich würde die BA anders anordnen damit sie besser auf dem Teichboden verteilt sind. Ein Luftheber würde wenn eh Schwerkraft-Betrieb geplant ist Sinn machen. So könnte man einiges an Energie einsparen.

Gut ist auch das du den Filtergraben (anders als bei NG) nach dem Filter anordnest. So kommt der Grobschmutz vorher raus und bleibt nicht im FG liegen.

Zu beachten wäre noch ob der geplante Wandskimmer so wie gezeichnet auch in der Hauptwindrichtung liegt.


----------



## ironniels (30. Apr. 2017)

Welches Programm hast du verwendet?


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Apr. 2017)

Hi Duese73,
die Fraktion der Schwimmteichler wird größer. Toll!! 
Herzlich willkommen hier!

Gleich mal paar Kommentare von mir:

Kannst du mal ein Profil / Schnitt reinstellen? (geneigte oder vertikale Teichwände?)
Filtergraben 80cm tief erscheint mir ganz schön viel
Teichfolie LPDM  meinst du EPDM oder HDPE bzw. LDPE?
Technikraum (Filterkeller) 1,5x2m erscheint mir relativ klein. Kannst ja in meine Doku mal schauen, da sinds ~2,5m im Quadrat. Dafür nicht so tief.
BA´s würde man wohl mehr in die Teichmitte legen. Obwohl, so hast du kurze Wege bzgl. Rohrlängen, und wenn du den Boden fegst ist es ja eigentlich egal, wohin du´s fegst. (hol dir nen langen Teleskopstiel)
als Skimmer ginge auch ein Standskimmer

Baggermäßig habe ich alles mit einem mal ausheben lassen. Schau nochmal, ob du mit Luftheber fördern willst. Ich brauchte dazu nen 3m tiefes Loch, das hat mir einige graue Haare gekostet.

LG Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2017)

ironniels schrieb:


> Welches Programm hast du verwendet?



Ich hatte komplett nach NG gebaut, was mich aber letztendlich in der Praxis nicht zufrieden stellte.

*Als untauglich oder nicht zufriedenstellend stellte sich bei mir heraus:*

Nicht funktionierenter Skimmer an der Zielsaugtechnik

Engpässe der 50 mm Zugschieber in der ZST ( unnötig erhöhter Druckverlust )

Filtergraben vor Grobfilterung ( der Schmodder bleibt im FG liegen und wird nicht aus dem System entfernt.)

NG Standartfilter (funktioniert zwar, aber erfordert häufiges und arbeitsintensives reinigen.


----------



## Duese73 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Na dann schon mal vielen Dank für die schnelle und rege Beteiligung!

Ich geh mal die Antworten der Reihe nach durch:

Allgemein: Das Programm welches ich nutze heißt: Realtime Landscaping Architekt...
hat lange genug gedauert da was brauchbares zu finden und das kann alles was ich brauche.
Mehr Infos per PM...

@trampelkraut: Mit einem Luftheber hab ich mich schon angefreundet...aber in den Details hab ich da noch keine Idee wie ich den in den Technikraum integriere..

@Rhabanus: Einen Längsschnitt zeichne ich heute nochmal und stell den rein...
Die Tiefe des Filtergraben habe ich jetzt mal nur ca. geschätzt...die Unterlagen von Naturagart sind noch nicht da
Die Teichfolie ist natürlich aus EPDM...irgendwie schleicht sich da immer ein L bei mir ein...
Der Technikraum ist variabel aber mehr als 2,5 x 1,5 x 1,3 m müssen nicht sein.
(ich frag mich nebenbei noch so, wie ich den Dicht bekomme? soll ja kein Wassertank werden)
Die Ba´s sind im Plan nur skizziert die ganz genaue Position kommt noch, ich denke ein leichtes Gefälle von 20 cm auf die Teichlänge kommt und da dann die Ba´s passend.
Und zum baggern...ich glaube ich such hier nur eine Begründung um selbst mal 2 Tage mit so einem Ding rumzuspielen

@trampelkraut: Genau diese Punkte bei NG haben mich ja dazu gebracht das zu überdenken.
Ich glaube das bei jedem System was gutes dran ist ...suchen wir uns halt das beste zusammen.

Wenn ich also mit dem Technikraum und meiner Planung schon gut aufgestellt bin dann gehts tatsächlich dieses Jahr noch los...

Vielen vielen dank schomal


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo & Willkommen.


Duese73 schrieb:


> (ich frag mich nebenbei noch so, wie ich den Dicht bekomme? soll ja kein Wassertank werden)



Der Technikraum muss nicht abgedichtet sein und kann als "Trockenraum" betrachtet werden, denn die Leitungen vom Skimmer und den Bodenabläufen kann man auch direkt am Vorfilter anschließen. Alternativ baut man sich vorne nur eine Sammelkammer aus PE, ABS oder einfach nur aus einer Regentonne, wo die Anschlüsse ankommen und man geht später von dort aus weiter. Das muss aber Jeder für sich entscheiden, da alles irgendwie Platz braucht. Auch vorne mit Standrohrkammer kann man arbeiten oder eben mit Zugschiebern.

Bezüglich der Luftheber gibt es auch ein-zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten.


----------



## wander-falke (1. Mai 2017)

Moin Duese,
nur mal eine Optisch - ästhetische frage, 

Warum legst du den Filtergraben in die Mitte des Grundstückes und nicht an den Rand ?


----------



## Duese73 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Wander-Falke,

Die Entscheidung den Teich so anzuordnen liegt hauptsächlich daran das der Zugang mehr an dem Carport liegen soll, bei gespiegeltem Aufbau über die Längsachse des Teiches passt das alles nicht mehr so zusammen Das ist dann näher am Nutzungsmittelpunkt sozusagen...

Achja und wegen der Wartung..so komm ich besser an den FG zum pflegen...

Und vor den Filtergraben setzen wir evtl noch hier und da einen Sichtschutz (Busch/Zäunchen etc.) da bin ich noch nicht so festgelegt in der Planung.

mfg
schönen feiertag noch


----------



## anz111 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo im Forum!

Suuuuper Konzept....wenn du keine Zst verwendest UND im Hauptreich eine Planzzone vorsiehst 
Lg Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Mai 2017)

1. Du brauchst keine NG Bauunterlagen- die helfen Dir nicht weiter... (es sei denn Du bittest NG explizit Dir eine Filterung auf Schwerkraft zu planen- mit TF im Filterkeller...)
2. EPDM- oder jede andere Folie wirft Falten. Sieht nicht schön aus und jede Falte hat 2 x 360°-Knicke.
3. Folie wird rutschig....Beton auch..
4. Man kann ja auch nach NG mit VM und Beton drüber...
5. dann liegst Du aber im Matertialpreis (EPDM-Folie, VM, Beton und Deine Arbeit) vermutlich fast auf gleicher Höhe mit PEHD- Folie oder Platten eingeschweißt. Siehe Rhabanus.
6.Pflanzenfilterteich - wie anz111- kann man sich sparen durch großzügige Pflanzzonen im Teich. Mittig Schwimmbereich- aussen rum UW- Pflanzen.
7.Bei PVC, EPDM- Folie sollte man die Folie vor Pflanzenwurzeln schützen- bei PEHD braucht man das nicht.
8. Ebenso braucht man bei PEHD keine Wälle oder Randbefestigungen- da wird aus der Flachzone heraus ein senkrechter Streifen aufgeschweißt, der 5cm über Rasen endet. Fertig.
9.Senkrechte Wände- ebenfalls in PEHD auch ohne Schalungssteine möglich. -> Rhabanus
oder auch hier in den Bildern der Startseite zu sehen:
https://www.bronzewelt.com/
an den "geraden" Seiten der Teiche wird die filterkammer gegengemauert.

Technik:

1.Du hast was von Fischen erzählt....
2. 3 BA im Dreieck in der Teichmitte- Abstand so 1m-1,5m
3. mittig davon eine Luftleitung PEHD-Rohr (Trinkwasserleitung aus dem Baumarkt) verlegen lassen. Die endet dann senkrecht und dort kommt eine Verschraubung auf 1" IG rauf. (Membrantellerbelüfter haben 3/4"- Reduziernippel, es gibt aber Belüfterplatten aus PEHD mit weniger Gegendruck und 1" AG)
4.Rohrskimmer
5. alle 4 Saugleitungen in KG 125 in den Filterkeller und dort in eine Standrohrkammer führen.
6. TF aussuchen..passend zu den Saugleitungen (bei 4 Saugeleitungen KG 125 ruhig mit 40-50m³//h rechnen)
7. LH in KG 200 in ca. 2,5m langen Schacht
8. LH Einblaskammer (später Biokammer)
9. Rückläufe- entweder 4 ..5 Stück KG 125 um den Teich verteilt oder z.B: 3 Stück KG 160.

Nur so meine Ideen..

Weniger geht natürlich auch- 2 BA, 1SK...ca. 30m³ Pumpleistung, kleinerer TF....
Nachrüsten später schwer möglich.
Zur Not kann man auch einen BA erst  noch "verschlossen" lassen und später bei Bedarf am Boden aufschneiden..


----------



## Duese73 (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo ThorstenC,

Danke für die Tipps...jetzt gehts tiefer in die Detailplanung...

Ich hab mich jetzt auf 3 Zuläufe und (2 Ba´s und Skimmer) festgelegt.
In der Technikkammer ist dann eine Sammelkammer für die Einläufe (ca 300-500l Volumen), dann Zulauf zum (späteren Trommelfilter), weiter der Zulauf zum KG 400 Standrohr
inkl. 160er LH. Dann gehts wieder in eine Sammelkammer und von da aus in den Filtergraben und Schwimmteich (Verteilung mal sehen).
Zum Anfang will ich mich ja eher mit dem FG beschäftigen, zumindest dieser Teil bleibt von Natu...über
Den Trommelfilter, LH und die Sammelkammern möchte/werde ich selber bauen, eigentlich ist sowas mein Hobby (3D Drucker etc.)

Ein Problem hab ich noch mit dem Ablauf vom FG in den ST...3 x KG110 unter Wasserstand (oder ein passender Querschnitt einzeln), da muss ich ja auch 2 mal durch Folie oder mit einem Verbindungsgraben(nicht so toll)?

Danke schonmal ich lern jetzt Höhenvermessung

Düse

Achja der Tipp mit den Naturag.. Unterlagen..ich glaube die sind für unsere Frauen gemacht...meine liest jetzt noch


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2017)

Duese73 schrieb:


> Verbindungsgraben


Hallo Düse,

ein Graben in V2A mit Steg darüber, und hier gehen einige Liter durch - also auch kein Rückstau zum LH


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Mai 2017)

Ich habe die  Hefte 2 Jahte gelesen und bin nicht schlau draus geworden. ..
Wieso Zst...und nicht gleich durch die Folie...mit jedem einzelnen Rohr....wie halte ich Grobschmutz vom Filterteich fern....

Die erste Sammelkammer dient nur dem Absperren per Standrohren...und dem umlenken der senkrecht ankommenden Saugrohre in den TF und für die UV.

LH...bin ich ein Fan vom KG 200er ...Rückläufe und Saugleitungen in KG 125.


----------

